# daughter pregnant with genetic fathers baby



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

http://uk.health.lifestyle.yahoo.net/father-and-daughter-under-spell-of-gsa.htm

Oh dear, got a shock when i first read this, and im a bit confused on what i think. Will have to have a ponder on it i think 

/links


----------



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

I've read that happens quite a lot, where parents and children who are separated early are hugely attracted to each other later on.

I hope the baby turns out okay.  The rest of it? It's a bit icky, but I can't get angry.


----------

